# Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush - enhanced ez brush?



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Has anyone got their mits on the new Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush yet? It is reported to be an enhanced version of the EZ wheel brush with the two improvements being stronger shaft after reports of alot of the EZ brushes snapping and softer feathered bristles.

I've never liked bristly brushes as I feel they are prone to scratch wheels, but these may be soft enough.

Here is a photo of the brush...










Here is a blurb about the brush

The Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush. This advanced wheel brush has everything you want in a quality detail brush and much more. The staff and I at Palm Beach Motoring studied all the various brushes on the market and compared their pros and cons. Ultimately I took our wish list for the perfect wheel brush to Dean Henderson at EZ Detail Brush, Inc. Dean had already created the ultimate motorcycle detailing brush with the EZ Detail Brush. With a few modifications, I knew we could create the ultimate auto detail brush.

Dean manufactured the Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush to my exact specifications, right down to the hot rod red bristles. In addition, the Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush has a thicker, reinforced stem. It maintains its flexibility but the new stem is more rugged for frequent use on auto wheels. The bristles are slightly feathered on the ends to gently clean delicate wheel finishes, such as coated or plated wheels, without scratching.

I'm tempted to pick one up when I return to the United States this week.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Now that really does appeal to me. Can they only be had from the US at the moment? Good find:thumb:


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Have got some on order from Autogeek from last Thursday, so hopefully should get them maybe Tuesday/Wednesday. Unless anyone else has got one or gets it done before me, i'll have a go with it next weekend and report in 

As mentioned in a thread below, I like the EZ, but if they say it is an improved version then it's got to be worth a look.

I guess if it's any good then traders over here will make it available.

Andrew M


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it is US only at the moment, I found it whilst searching for wheel brushes and it looks like Auto geek stock them primarily in the US.

Surely only a matter of time until a shop in the UK stocks them?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Andrew M said:


> Have got some on order from Autogeek from last Thursday, so hopefully should get them maybe Tuesday/Wednesday. Unless anyone else has got one or gets it done before me, i'll have a go with it next weekend and report in
> 
> As mentioned in a thread below, I like the EZ, but if they say it is an improved version then it's got to be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Look forward to your review:thumb:


----------



## lukethompson (Mar 27, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dayt...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

here ya go!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

if they can capitalise on the fact the EZ does snap at the handle then they are onto a winner IMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

So its the mk2 version of the EZ (made by same people), and if autogeek are selling it then Ron at Motorgeek will be selling it soon.

Its on the list.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

im sick of the EZ brushes snapping at the base! i need one of these asap!


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

lukethompson said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dayt...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> here ya go!


Ships to the US only, so we'll have to wait for Ron

I have to say looking at the pics the stem looks like the same thickness to me


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had my EZ brush for around a year but I feel it may not last too much longer


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Bugger, i've only just bought an EZ!


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldn't worry, am sure you'll love it, the EX is a good brush and nobody on here has actually got a Daytona one yet to make a valid comparison.

One of the things I love, but hate the continual expense of, about this detailing is that there is always the newest 'best thing' just around the corner.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok folks, got my new Daytona brush today, was delivered this morning and I've just popped in to have a quick butchers at it.

Honest, first impression ?........... it's a red EZ brush !! have shoved it onto the kitchen scales and it weighs 156g, my EZ brush weighs 158g, so no great increase in material there then !! The main thing of interest to me is the stem, was hoping it would be noticeably meatier but it looks almost the same, put some calipers on it and it is really marginally thicker but by a tiny amount, will get the micrometer on it later or tomorrow. Perhaps the metal is thicker inside the plastic coating but with a thinner coating on ?Maybe this is now a less malleuable (spelling ?) metal ? Also the bristles look very similar.

Photos etc to follow soon.

Andrew M


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

Had you tried bending the stem at all ? As its suppose to be a bit stiffer than the v1 
Thanks for the little update :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Andrew M said:


> Ok folks, got my new Daytona brush today, was delivered this morning and I've just popped in to have a quick butchers at it.
> 
> Honest, first impression ?........... it's a red EZ brush !! have shoved it onto the kitchen scales and it weighs 156g, my EZ brush weighs 158g, so no great increase in material there then !! The main thing of interest to me is the stem, was hoping it would be noticeably meatier but it looks almost the same, put some calipers on it and it is really marginally thicker but by a tiny amount, will get the micrometer on it later or tomorrow. Perhaps the metal is thicker inside the plastic coating but with a thinner coating on ?Maybe this is now a less malleuable (spelling ?) metal ? Also the bristles look very similar.
> 
> ...


What do the bristles feel like? They are supposed to be softer.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi, sorry, been out for Fish 'n Chips for mother-in-law's birthday and just got back in . I've cut a few of the bristles off the two brushes and yes the new type def has finer bristles, Handles appear identical, as is overall length, splash guard and the rubber sheath that covers the twisted wire from the handle to the bristles. Trying it again, maybe the stem does feel very slightly less prone to flexing but tomorrow I'll rig up a little deflection test for the old and new and measure what I can.

Andrew M


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Andrew M said:


> Ok folks, got my new Daytona brush today, was delivered this morning and I've just popped in to have a quick butchers at it.
> 
> Honest, first impression ?........... it's a red EZ brush !! have shoved it onto the kitchen scales and it weighs 156g, my EZ brush weighs 158g, so no great increase in material there then !! The main thing of interest to me is the stem, was hoping it would be noticeably meatier but it looks almost the same, put some calipers on it and it is really marginally thicker but by a tiny amount, will get the micrometer on it later or tomorrow. Perhaps the metal is thicker inside the plastic coating but with a thinner coating on ?Maybe this is now a less malleuable (spelling ?) metal ? Also the bristles look very similar.
> 
> ...


Top work Andrew M. Very Scientific:thumb:

Just noticed my 500th Post


----------



## mmarktfsi (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm heading to Autogeek's detail fest as I live about an hour away, and I might have a chance to buy a pack of these in bulk if anyone is interested. No guarantees they'll have it though.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing mate :thumb:


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Resurrecting this post from years ago in case someone does a search and needs the info:

These two products are like night and day. The EZ brush flexes far too much to be useful and you end up constantly turning the brush around in the hand to compensate for the bristles bending away from the surface you are trying to clean.

The Daytona (Red version) looks exactly the same but the metal shaft is much sturdier. It DOES flex but nowhere near as much which makes it a much easier and more effective brush.

This is the one to buy.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I got one from Polished Bliss (interestingly, they don't appear to sell it any more, only the EZ one now?!) but I can confirm there is minimal flex - you can apply a good amount of force right inside the wheel barrel.


----------

